# ACP 125 (F)



## bossdog (13 Jul 2010)

I had a hard time trying to find this file so I thought others may find it useful. I'd love to get a copy of CANSUPP instead. I 'd appreciate if somebody could point me in the right direction.


----------



## PuckChaser (13 Jul 2010)

There's a CANSUPP 1(C) now, but its not even possible to download on the DIN as it is a controlled item.


----------



## George Wallace (13 Jul 2010)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> There's a CANSUPP 1(C) now, but its not even possible to download on the DIN as it is a controlled item.



 >

Will that mean that soon we can start using CB talk and MSN Speak on the Net?





If no one can get copies, then how will we maintain VP?


----------



## PuckChaser (13 Jul 2010)

The changes aren't drastic in the 1(C). The SKIDOO appointment title (or it might be in Arm Indicator) has been added, and they removed the old teletype message chapter. As well, the fixed callsign lists for all of the various units are gone, removing about 15 pages out of there! I haven't read the whole thing, nor have I even gotten a copy, but in the quick brief I got from my CCO, its really just a small update.


----------



## bang (13 Jul 2010)

The mo unit I'm with has a stack of em hanging around.  They're a mite thinner, but no major changes in the way we talk I've been able to run across yet.


----------



## Brasidas (14 Jul 2010)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> >
> 
> Will that mean that soon we can start using CB talk and MSN Speak on the Net?
> 
> ...



By folks making it up themselves, doncha know.

Last time I was in Wainwright, range control clearly and firmly corrected me that my callsign was "alpha-ten, not alpha-one-zero".


----------



## George Wallace (14 Jul 2010)

Brasidas said:
			
		

> By folks making it up themselves, doncha know.
> 
> Last time I was in Wainwright, range control clearly and firmly corrected me that my callsign was "alpha-ten, not alpha-one-zero".



 :

See!   It is already happening.


----------



## chrisf (25 Sep 2010)

This is probably gonna blow minds, but you can still order manuals the old fashioned way (Caveat: I don't know how or where they come from, it might be a wizard making them). They come on paper. Which is fantastic, as it's highly resistant to magentic fields, power-failures, and hard-drive crashes.

Notable changes in last edition, "Roger" has been replaced with the pro-word "Word" (Pronounced "Warrrrd")


----------



## George Wallace (25 Sep 2010)

a Sig Op said:
			
		

> Notable changes in last edition, "Roger" has been replaced with the pro-word "Word" (Pronounced "Warrrrd")



Huh?       ???


"Warrrrd Over!"


Nope!  That doesn't work.


----------



## chrisf (26 Sep 2010)

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=word Third definition, it's pronounced "warrrrrd" though, in much the same manner as "four" is pronounced "fower"


----------



## Brasidas (26 Sep 2010)

a Sig Op said:
			
		

> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=word Third definition, it's pronounced "warrrrrd" though, in much the same manner as "four" is pronounced "fower"



I'm picturing Leghorn Foghorn explaining how it's a joke.


----------



## George Wallace (26 Sep 2010)

So?  When do we add prowords like "Sick"?


----------



## chrisf (26 Sep 2010)

Don't any of you people actually read manuals??? This is why they publish them, so you can keep up with what's current! Not so you can use an ecclectic mix of whatever you were taught on on TQ3 in 1972 CFB London, combined with nonsense you heard a trucker say on a CB on tv, and junk you made up yourself because "everyone understands it, it's just common sense"!

"Word" has replaced "Roger".

"Sick" is a new pro-word, now closes a conversation, replaces the combination "Roger, I Acknowledge, Out", for expediency purpose.


----------



## Edouin (10 Nov 2010)

"Sick!"


----------

